# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  آخر حرّاس الأقصى / قصة

## أبو عبيدة الشامي

*السلام عليكم : 
هذه القصة ترجمتها عن التركية مع إجراء تعديلات بسيطة ... 

**آخر حرّاس الأقصى** /* *قصة* 
*صالح كولن** |* *كاتب وباحث تركي**.*


- هنا رأيتُه يا محمد، هنا في هذا الفناء...
كان يشير إلى مكان في مجسّم المسجد الأقصى...(**) بصوت حزين كرر جملته:
- نعم، هنا رأيتُه... وامتلأت عيناه بالدموع...
بدأ حفيده محمد ينظر إليه وينظر إلى المجسّم بغرابة دون أن يجد معنى لذلك... كان جده يبكي، وكانت دموعه تسيل وكأنها ينبوع يتسلل من بين الصخور وينحدر بهدوء على لحيته البيضاء الناصعة. كان يشير إلى المكان وهو شارد في تفكيره وغارق في تأملاته...
سأل محمد ببراءة:
- ماذا حدث لك يا جدي؟!
لم يكن جده يسمعه، إذ كان مستغرقاً في عالم الماضي... انتظر محمد برهة ثم هز يد جده برفق وقال:
- هل أنت بخير يا جدي! ما بك؟ ماذا حدث لك فجأة؟!
تنفّس الجد الصعداء وعيناه على المجسم... وبعد فترة التفت إلى حفيده وحاول أن يبتسم رغم الدموع التي تملأ عينيه، ولكنه لم يفلح... تنهد من الأعماق مرة أخرى ثم قال:
- هذا المجسّم، أعادني خمساً وثلاثين سنة إلى الوراء يا بني...
لم يفهم الحفيد الواعي ما يقصد جدُّه من هذه الكلمات... تمتم العجوز وهو يمسح دموعه:
- نعم... سنوات طويلة قد مضت كلمْح البصر...
سأل الحفيد محاولاً فهم ما يقول جده...
- ماذا تقصد يا جدي، أيّ سنوات؟!
انحنى الجد بهدوء متكئاً على عصاه، ثم جلس مقابل مجسّم المسجد الأقصى وقال بحرقة:
- قبل اثنتين وثلاثين سنة، في عام 1972... كنت صحفياً شاباً، وكان أبوك في ذلك الوقت مثلكَ في الحادية عشرة من العمر... في تلك السنة كان بعض السياسيين ورجال الأعمال قد قاموا بزيارة رسمية للأراضي الشريفة، وكانت مهمتنا نحن كصحفيين، مراقبة التطورات والأحداث. تركتُ أباك وعمك وجدتك عند أبي، حتى إن أبي رحمه الله كان يقول دائماً: "هذا الولد لم يجد عملاً مناسباً حتى الآن، سيُشقي نفسه ويُشقي عياله معه"... كانت الزيارة ستستغرق أربعة أيام... وصلنا القدس مساء يوم حار من شهر أيار... جرت اتصالات رسمية...
وفي اليوم الرابع نظموا لنا جولة إلى الأماكن التاريخية والسياحية في هذه الأراضي... كنت متلهفاً لرؤية القدس والمسجد الأقصى... كان الجو حارقاً وكان جسمي يتصبب عرقاً... وصلنا إلى المسجد الأقصى ضمن قافلة... كنتُ منفعلاً غاية الانفعال... حتى إني عندما رفعتُ الكاميرا لأصوّر شعرتُ بأن يدي ترتجف... صعدنا الدرجات التي تراها هنا... هذا الفناء العلوي يسمونه فناء الاثني عشر ألف شمعة، لأن السلطان سليم الأول عندما فتح القدس كان قد أشعل في هذا الفناء اثني عشر ألف شمعة، وصلّى الجيش العثماني صلاة العشاء في ضوء تلك الشموع...
فقاطعه الحفيد وقال بحماس:
- كان أستاذنا يقول لنا: إن العثمانيين فتحوا بيت المقدس عام 1516 للميلاد.
- نعم... هذا صحيح يا بني...
- وماذا حدث معكم في المسجد الأقصى يا جدي؟!
تابع الجد بأسى:
- بعد ذلك لفت نظري رجل في زاوية من زوايا الفناء... رجل في التسعينات من العمر... وعليه بذلة عسكرية قديمة جداً ومليئة بالرقع... حتى إن بعض هذه الرقع قد أعيد ترقيعها مرة أخرى... وكان يضع على رأسه أنورية... كان واقفاً هناك بشموخ وإباء... عرتني الدهشة...
- إيه يا جدي، ومَن كان ذلك الرجل؟!
- وأنا أيضاً أصابني الفضول لمعرفته... قلت في نفسي: لماذا يقف هذا الرجل تحت الشمس الحارقة هكذا... ثم سألت الدليل عنه، فقال إنه منذ أن وعى وهو يرى هذا الرجل في هذا المكان يقف كالتمثال حتى المساء كل يوم... لا يتكلم مع أحد ولا يردّ على أحد... يقف منتصباً فقط، ولعله مجنون... كان يصمه بالجنون، أما أنا فقد ازدادت لهفتي لمعرفة هذا الرجل والسبب الذي يجعله يقف تحت الحر الشديد ها هنا... اقتربتُ منه بدافع الفضول الصحفي... كان لباسه قديماً جداً، باهت اللون، ولكنه كان نظيفاً...
- إيه يا جدي وماذا حدث بعد ذلك!؟
- كنتُ متردداً هل أحادثه أم لا... ثم اقتربت منه جيداً... لاحظ اقترابي، ولكنه لم يحرك ساكناً... قلتُ: السلام عليكم يا عمّ... أدار وجهه نحوي قليلاً... تفحصني بطرف عينيه ثم قال بصوت خافت مرتجف: وعليكم السلام... اقشعرتْ أناملي فجأة، قلتُ في نفسي: يا إلهي، إن نبْرتَه تركية... أَيعقل أن يكون رجلاً تركياً!.. ولكن ما الذي جاء به إلى هنا!؟ إلى هذه الديار البعيدة عن بلاده!؟ فسألتُه بفضولٍ شديد:
- من أنت وماذا تفعل هنا يا عم!؟ ردّ بصوت خافت مرتجف:
- أنا... أنا العريف حسن، رئيس مجموعة الرشاش الحادية عشرة، الكتيبة الثامنة، الطابور السادس والثلاثين، من الفرقة العشرين في الجيش العثماني...
كانت الرجفة قد اختفت من صوته أثناء تقديم نفسه. وأعاد تعريف نفسه مرة أخرى وبصوت أقوى من ذي قبل وكأنه يريد إثبات وجوده ومتانته:
- أنا العريف حسن، رئيس مجموعة الرشاش الحادية عشرة، الكتيبة الثامنة، الطابور السادس والثلاثين، من الفرقة العشرين في الجيش العثماني...
فأصبتُ بالدهش الشديد مرة أخرى، وانطلقت الكلمات من بين شفتيّ دون إرادة:
- ماذا؟.. أنتَ عثماني؟!.
قال بكل فخر: "نعم"...
- وماذا تفعل هنا؟!.
عندها بدأ قصته الحزينة التي لن أنساها مدى حياتي:
- لقد هاجم الإنكليز كتيبتنا في الحرب العالمية الأولى من جبهة القناة... حيث كان الجيش العثماني العظيم يحارب في جبهات عديدة رغم قلة المعدات الحربية لديه وإمكاناته الضيقة. وفي نهاية المطاف غُلب جيشُنا في القناة واضطر إلى الانسحاب... كانت بلاد أجدادنا الأمجاد تسقط واحدة تلو الأخرى... وعندما احتل الإنكليز القدس، ظلّتْ وحْدتُنا في القدس كقوة "حرس مؤخرة الانسحاب"...
فقاطعتُه بالسؤال:
- وماذا تعني وحدة حرس مؤخرة الانسحاب؟
- ترك العثمانيون حرساً لحماية هذه البلدة المباركة من السلب والنهب إلى حين دخول الإنكليز إليها؛ حيث كانت الدول قديماً عندما تحتل مدينةً، تطلب من الدولة المهزومة أن تبقي حرساً مؤخرة لئلا يثور الناس ضدها.. ومن هذا القبيل، طلب الإنكليز عند احتلالهم القدس، أن تُبقي الدولة العثمانية قوة لهذا الغرض.. وهذه القوات التي تبقى في مؤخرة الجيش يقال لها قوات "حرس مؤخرة الانسحاب"...
- ثم ماذا حدث بعد ذلك يا جدي؟
- ثم استطرد يحدث قائلاً: نحن بقينا في القدس وكنا ثلاثاً وخمسين شخصاً كحرس مؤخرة... وأثناء ذلك وصلَنا خبرُ تسريحِ جيشِ الدولة العثمانية العلية باتفاقية "موندروس"... عندها قال لنا اليوزباشي (النقيب): "أيها الأسود، إن الدولة العثمانية العلية في ضيق كبير... جيشنا المجيد يُسَرَّح... والقيادة تستدعيني إلى إسطنبول... يجب أن أذهب وألبّي الأوامر، وإلا أكن قد خالفتُ شروط الهدنة ورفضتُ الطاعة، فمن أراد منكم العودة إلى بلاده فليفعل... ولكن أقول لكم: إن بيت المقدس أمانة السلطان سليم خان في أعناقنا، فلا يجوز أن نخون هذه الأمانة أو نتخلى عنها... فنصيحتي لكم أن تبقوا هنا حراساً، كي لا يقول الناس: "إن الدولة العثمانية تخلت عنّا وغادرت"... وإن الدولة العثمانية إذا تخلّت عن القدس -أول قبلة لفخر الكائنات سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم- فإن ذلك سيكون انتصاراً حقيقياً لأعدائنا... فلا تضعوا عزّة الإسلام وكرامة الدولة العثمانية تحت الأقدام"...
فبقيتْ وحدتُنا كلها في القدس... لأننا ما رضينا أن يقول الناس "تخلت الدولة العثمانية عنا"... أردنا ألا يبكي المسجد الأقصى بعد أربعة قرون... أردنا ألا يتألم سلطان الأنبياء نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم... لم نرض أن يستغرق العالم الإسلامي في مأتم وحزن... ثم تعاقبت السنون الطويلة ومضت كلمح البصر... ورفاقي كلهم انتقلوا إلى رحمة الله تعالى واحداً واحداً... لم يستطع الأعداء أن يقضوا علينا، وإنما القدر والموت... وها أنا ذا العريف حسن لا زلتُ على وظيفتي حارساً على القدس الشريف... حارساً على المسجد الأقصى...
امتلأتْ عيناه واختلطت دموعه بعَرَقِه الذي كان يتصبب من جبينه، إذ كانت تجاعيد وجهه تحتضن هذا المزيج الطاهر وكأنها لا تريد أن تُسقِط حتى قطرة واحدة منها على الأرض احتراماً لهذا البطل وتقديراً لصموده... ثم نظر إليّ نظرة رجاء وقال:
- عندي طلب منك يا بني... احتفظتُ بهذه الأمانة منذ سنوات طويلة... هل توصلها إلى أهلها؟.. أجبتُه:
- بكل تأكيد، طلبُك أوامر يا عم حسن... قال:
- يا بني... عندما تعود إلى الأناضول اذهب إلى سنجق " توكات"، فهناك ضابطي النقيب مصطفى الذي أودعني هنا حارساً على المسجد الأقصى، ووضعه أمانة في عنقي... فقبِّل يديه نيابة عني وقل له: "سيدي الضابط، إن العريف "حسن الإغْدِرلي" رئيس مجموعة الرشاش الحادية عشرة، الحارس في المسجد الأقصى، ما زال قائماً على حراسته في المكان الذي تركته منذ ذلك اليوم، ولم يترك نوبته أبداً... وإنه لَيرجو دعواتكم المباركة"...
- فقلت: "أمراً وطاعة يا عم، سأحملُ سلامكَ بكل سرور". كنتُ أحاول إخفاء دموعي تارة، وكنت أكتب ما يقوله تارة أخرى...
ثم سألني عن المدينة التي قدمتُ منها. فقلت: "من إسطنبول"... فأشرقتْ على وجهه ابتسامة ثم قال لي: "إسطنبول، إذن فأنت قادم من دار السعادة... قل لي: ما أحوال الدولة العثمانية؟.. سكتُّ ولم أستطع أن أخبره أن الدولة العثمانية قد انهارت ولم يبق من أراضيها المديدة التي تشهد شروق الشمس وغروبها إلا بقعة صغيرة وهي تركيا... لم أستطع أن أخبره بما فعله الإنكليز والأرمن والروم وفرنسا... ولم أستطع أن أقول له : إننا لم نقدر على الصمود أمام أعدائنا مثلكم... لم أستطع أن أقول له إن الذين كانوا بالأمس يتلقون الأخلاق والفضيلة والعلوم منا، أصبحوا اليوم هم يعلّموننا... ولكن استطعتُ أن أقول له فقط: "بخير... دولتنا بخير"...
عندها سألني بفضول:
- إنْ كانت دولتنا بخير لِمَ لا تأتي وتخلّص القدس من هؤلاء الكفرة؟!
فلم أجد ماذا أقول... إنما كل ما استطعت قوله: ستعود إن شاء الله ستعود يوماً... ثم أقبلتُ على يديه الخشنتين الطاهرتين وقبّلتهما بحرارة... ثم قلتُ: اسمح لي يا عم حسن، عليّ أن أذهب، أرجوك لا تنسنا من دعائك، اعتن بنفسك جيداً، أستودعك الله... فقال: رضي الله عنكَ يا بني، بلّغ سلامي الأناضول... وسلّم على الدولة العلية...
- وماذا حدث بعد ذلك يا جدي؟!
عدتُ إلى القافلة وما زالت الدهشة تغمرني... بدا وكأن تاريخ أجدادنا المجيد عاد حياً وانتصب واقفاً أمامي... كانت الفرص الضائعة، والأعمال التي لم تؤدَّ، وعدم الشعور بالمسؤولية، تنـزل على رأسي كالصاعقة... ما زال جنديٌ من جنود الدولة الغالية على قلبي، يقوم بحراسة القدس، وما زال منتصباً هناك بوقارِ ومهابةِ الدولة العثمانية!..
شرحتُ للدليل خطْب العريف حسن، ثم أعطيتُه عنواني وطلبتُ منه أن يخبرني عن أحواله ما استطاع إليه سبيلاً ...
- وماذا حدث بعد عودتكَ إلى تركيا يا جدي؟!
- كان عليَّ أن أَفيَ بوعدي... فذهبتُ إلى مدينة "توكات"... وبعد جهد جهيد عثرتُ على عنوان النقيب مصطفى... إلا أنه كان قد توفي منذ سنوات طويلة... لم أستطع أن أفي بوعدي...
تعاقبت السنوات... وفي يوم من أيام عام 1982 كُنت أعمل في وكالة الأنباء، جاءتني برقية من القدس الشريف، فقلتُ في نفسي: "غريب، ومِن مَن...؟! فوجدتُ أنها قد أُرسلتْ من قِبَل ذلك الدليل... فيها بضعة كلمات، لكنها تلخّص تاريخاً مجيداً فيه شهامة وشجاعة وعز وكرامة: "لقد توفي اليوم آخر حُرّاس الأقصى"... 
ــــ
(*) الترجمة عن التركية: محمد ماهر قفص. وهي قصة حقيقية وقعت في القدس الشريف مع الصحفي التركي "إلهان بردكجي" رحمه الله.
(**) مجسّم المسجد الأقصى؛ يوجد في متحف المصغرات بإسطنبول، حيث يُعرَض في هذا المتحف مصغرات معالم تركيا والعالم أجمع، وتبلغ مساحته 60 ألف متر مربع.

----------

